# New to this forum but not the lifestyle



## Xraytek (Aug 8, 2018)

What?s up guys I am a new member to this forum. Hopefully I can learn from you guys.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## brazey (Aug 10, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## Poppy1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Xraytek said:


> What?s up guys I am a new member to this forum. Hopefully I can learn from you guys.


Hello Bro,


There is a promotion you may interested in. Here are details.


HGH 99% purity (10 iu/vial, 10 vials/ kit)$180/kit

Buy 2 to get 1 FREE

US domestic shipping cost: 20 USD


If you order 2 kits, you will get 1 free kit. = pay $380 to get 2+1= 3 kits.

If you order 4 kits, you will get 2 free kits and free US domestic shipping. = pay $720 to get 4+2= 6 kits.


Payment method: Western Union, Money Gram, Bitcoin and Bank Transfer.


After received your payment, your parcel could be sent out within 1 working day.


Poppy

Giant Lab

Giantlab-poppy@protonmail.com


----------

